# Error 25091 Microsoft Office



## PaulPicard (Apr 19, 2010)

I have been using Microsoft Office for many years suddenly it tells me that it was not registered for me. Initially it could not find SKU112.CAB
I pointed the "NEW" installation to the folder containing this file to receive the message: Error 25091 set up failed to change the source
I need to do some urgent work. Your help will be greatly appreciated
Paul Picard


----------

